# Custom flashlight parts?



## J!m (Jan 29, 2008)

I have access to a very large machine shop.

We make some very specialized equipment here, and we also have a 'model shop' area for one-off prototype and other custom work.

I personally have access to a mill (Bridgeport), lathe and surface grinder any time I want to use them.

Anyway, I was wondering if you guys need custom parts made that no one else makes (one-offs etc.) would you be interested? New tubes (remove extensions and have one solid tube) control of material (6061, 7075 etc.) and finish details (smooth, ribbed, knurling etc.).

The trick is, I need to have good technical drawings to make the parts from. Runny magic marker on bar napkins are no good to me.

But with that in mind, and interest?

I also have access to an outside vendor who can do plain anodize (in just about any color) as well as hard annodize (that I have ben told can also be any color, but the parts we get done are only black).

This may lead to short-run production of 'standard' model lights, as I have been told I can get time on the MAZAK machines as well if I want on the off-hours...

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## DM51 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah, nobody would be interested in that.

^ Just kidding!! That is a great offer, and you'll get PLENTY of interest!

I'm going to move this thread to 'Materials/Mechanical/Machining'.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 31, 2008)

You would be getting a lot of love if you start producing E-series/Aleph compatible parts. I would be one.


----------



## J!m (Feb 1, 2008)

well, "e-series" and Eleph mean nothing to me.

If you say it needs to be 4.725 long overall, and have a 1"-24 thread and O-ring grooves... I can work with that.

Not necessiarily tech drawingss, but a lot of information will be needed...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 10, 2008)

Jim, here is something that many of use have been looking for to use 3 wide 18650 size Emoli or A123 safe Lithium cells. If you look at what Leef did with modular sections for 26700 Emoli cells, selling them at Lighthound is a nice approach. There are some measurements in this thread.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 10, 2008)

J!m said:


> I have access to a very large machine shop.
> 
> We make some very specialized equipment here, and we also have a 'model shop' area for one-off prototype and other custom work.
> 
> ...



Where are you located?

I presume you are willing to provide a quote--what kind of files would you prefer? 

Do you work with Ti?


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

Very hospitable of you, J!m. LuxLuthor hit the nail on the head with what I had to say.


----------



## rolltide (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim,
I would be very interested in having you make a few things for me. One thing would be making head adapters so that the bodies from one type of light could be readily adapted to heads of another.

I am a draftsman, so providing your accurate shop drawings is not a problem. If others have ideas that need to be drawn up for Jim, I might be able to help out.

I will put some drawings together for what I need and get back to you.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello,
Im looking for someone to work with on a tailcap project. I would like to make some tailcaps with high-current switches (5-10amp), to accomodate AW's "C" cells for both 2 and 3 "C" cell Mag bodies. There is really nothing available right now for higher current hot wires. Once we get going, maybe a run of "D" tailcaps too.... 

Currently I use Modamags magclickies on all my ROP-Hi lights, but have found that they are only rated to 2.5 amps @ 9volts. 

I am in need of someone to provide drawing or engineering skills to make this project happen. Probably a small run at first to "test the waters".

Thanks,
PAUL


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 20, 2008)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> Hello,
> Im looking for someone to work with on a tailcap project. I would like to make some tailcaps with high-current switches (5-10amp), to accomodate AW's "C" cells for both 2 and 3 "C" cell Mag bodies. There is really nothing available right now for higher current hot wires. Once we get going, maybe a run of "D" tailcaps too....
> 
> Currently I use Modamags magclickies on all my ROP-Hi lights, but have found that they are only rated to 2.5 amps @ 9volts.
> ...



I would think that Mac, cmacclel, would be your man for this, if he's interested.


----------



## alantch (Mar 20, 2008)

rolltide said:


> Jim,
> I would be very interested in having you make a few things for me. One thing would be making head adapters so that the bodies from one type of light could be readily adapted to heads of another.
> 
> I am a draftsman, so providing your accurate shop drawings is not a problem. If others have ideas that need to be drawn up for Jim, I might be able to help out.
> ...


rolltide, are you thinking of M2C adaptors here? I've been looking for someone to make an adaptor to mate a M series body to a C-series head. My original thread on this here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183488

This would be the perfect oppotunity to make it a reality.


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 20, 2008)

*Caution! Don't post your phone number J!M, or you may loose some sleep!!.. *:devil:

Great offer and I'm sure there will be many to take you up on it.

Just in case I thought I might offer some drawing help. I have lot of experience in basic vector or cad drawing. If someone needs to submit something I would be happy to draw up your sketch with specs etc. and return for your approval and to forward to J!M.

Thanks Jim :thumbsup:
X/BillyD..


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Personally I'd love to get some HDS EDC compatible parts done in titanium. I don't know about all the dimensions, but I could loan you all the original aluminum parts I want reproduced.

~Chip


----------

